#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Διερεύνηση της εφαρμογής θερμοπρόσοψης

## Ροδόπουλος

Διερεύνηση της εφαρμογής θερμοπρόσοψης σε υπάρχοντα κτίρια με  μεθόδους Υγροθερμικής Ανάλυσης και Μηχανισμών Δομητικής Υποβάθμισης


 Παρουσίαση του Δρ. Χρήστου Ροδόπουλου στο link: http://bit.ly/24QjnNm  " … 9 Σενάρια, 4 Πρότυπα ΕΝ και βασικά στοιχεία που πρέπει να  γνωρίζουμε πριν εφαρμόσουμε το "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον", ... για να μην  το φάει τελικά η μαρμάγκα! …"
 Την παρουσίαση μπορείτε να δείτε και στην μορφή φυλλομετρούμενου περιοδικού (FLIP) στην διεύθυνση: http://bit.ly/1Sz1Wfx

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Τα πρότυπα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο και 2 excel για τον υπολογισμό του σημείου δρόσου και της εφαρμογής της μεθόδου Glaser. Θεωρώ οτι όσοι μηχανικοί ασχολούνται με το θέμα θα πρέπει να έχουν τις βασικές αυτές γνώσεις.

----------

